# Fragrance Oil Amounts



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

In making body butters and lotions, how much fragrance oil do you use? Is there a suggested amount or does it vary according to fragrance type. I searched on here but can't find anything specific on amounts other than to soaps. I seem to be making some too strong in fragrance I am told.....

(I had a message once in my pm box, but it's gone so can't look that up, forgot who sent it too)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

There should be fragrance guidelines for the fragrances, regarding the maximum amount that can be used in different applications. It does vary somewhat, because some fragrances have components to them that can be irritants (for example, the eugenol that is a component of many spicy fragrances; it's a big part of clove EO, for example) and some fragrances are obviously stronger than others. But for things like lotion, I usually use about 1.5% and adjust from there.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks! Stacy Will try that.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

With a strongish FO I'll use 1%. For something lighter I'll go 2%.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Betty,
When ever I post a pre-sell and it says Catagory 4....Catagory 9, 4 is what percentage is safe in lotion and 9 is what percentage is safe in soap 
Hope that helps with my FO's.


----------

